# Selling my series 3 lifetime units



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

Just upgraded to roamio have several TiVo HD and 1 original series 3 all this lifetime, I was wondering what the going rate was for these? One of the HD's has a nonfunctional HDMI port


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

section128drunk said:


> Just upgraded to roamio have several TiVo HD and 1 original series 3 all this lifetime, I was wondering what the going rate was for these? One of the HD's has a nonfunctional HDMI port


Googling

site:craigslist.org tivo

and clicking on Search Tools and setting it to Past Week or Past Month or Past Year and Sorted By Date will give you a broad overview of what's going on in the continental US (with the occasional Hawaiian or Alaskan listing)

Of course, what people ask and whether they get it are two different issues.

In general asking prices seem to average around $200 for lifetimed S3 platform units.

You can also search completed eBay auctions to see what stuff actually went for.

I don't do eBay so I don't keep up with it there.


----------

